# 2 week holiday with no water changes, is it OK?



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm asking this in advance of my holiday incase I need to train someone up before I go! My F8 puffers normally get a hoover and 20-30% water change once a week, and my daughters Guppy tank the same. We'll be away for 2 weeks, will they all be OK to go that long provided my mother in law feeds them all sparingly?


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Pufferfish22 said:


> I'm asking this in advance of my holiday incase I need to train someone up before I go! My F8 puffers normally get a hoover and 20-30% water change once a week, and my daughters Guppy tank the same. We'll be away for 2 weeks, will they all be OK to go that long provided my mother in law feeds them all sparingly?



hey there,


I sure wouldnt risk it. start training someone when you can dont risk it


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This is just my opinion, but I'd let my tank go two weeks before I trusted someone else to do a water change on it. Fish can go a very long time without eating and still be perfectly fine. Are you sure your mother in law knows what "sparingly" means?? I would instruct her to feed them VERY sparingly, and only every other day while you are gone. Less waste will be produced this way. Do a nice w/c before you go and then another right when you get home.

PS. Have a great holiday!


----------



## iheartshishies (Mar 1, 2011)

Water changes are very easy to perform. She doesn't have to vacuum the gravel/sand in the tank to give your fishy friends new, clean water. Even just a 10% water change after you've been gone a week will ensure you will come home to happy, healthy fish. I would also make sure the mother in law isn't over feeding the fish. My fish act hungry 24/7 and I would worry about someone else watching them because they may overfeed them thinking they are doing the right thing.

If you are too concerned by someone else doing a water change, feed very sparingly, depending on when you are leaving and your current setup consider adding some live plants, instruct mother in law to add some Prime to the tank after you've been gone a week, and have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A large water change before holiday will be fine. When you get back, start doing small water changes daily and gradually increase until you get back to your usual routine. IMO, no need to let someone else feed the puffers. You can leave a bunch of snails for them to eat. That should be enough until you get back. As for the guppies, leave some plants for them to forage around. Not really a problem.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

I would make sure to SHOW her what "sparingly" means - and as has been suggested, ask her not to feed them every day. I would add some live plants too... they will help absorb the waste, and will also provide grazing opportunities if they get hungry.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

how big is the guppy aquariums? how many fish? I would definitely get some plants in your tank


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

leogtr said:


> how big is the guppy aquariums? how many fish? I would definitely get some plants in your tank


Guppy aquarium is 8g/38l and has 6 guppies of about 2cm and is heavily planted (cycled etc)


----------

